# Silver Bullets OOC



## Imerak (Mar 14, 2004)

Well, the final results of my poll are in, and it turns out that my PbP game will be run under d20 Modern.  I'm looking for 4-6 players.  Without further ado, here's the details of my campaign:

*Campaign Premise*

The heroes (who may, or may not, actually be heroic) are people who have, for one reason or another, acquired fame or notoriety for their skills.  They may not be known to the general public, but their talents have come to the attention of a mercenary organization known as the Silver Bullets.

The characters are the latest recruits of the Silver Bullets.  They are a large organization of mercenaries who are known for having many unique solutions, thus their name.  They have been hired by governments, criminals, and everything in between.  The work is usually dangerous, but the pay is at least hundreds of thousands of dollars a job.

This campaign takes place in the year 2005 (so no real technological advancements, but far enough in the future that I can make stuff up.)  There are no magical or psionic powers in this world, but it is a cinematic version of Earth so characters can often pull off the impossible.

*House Rules*

This game is run under a "trust" system.  Players make their own die rolls (unless the roll should be kept secret, in which case I make it), and record the results in their post in which they attempt the action.  Related rolls, such as an attack's damage or the number of hours it takes to do a Research check, should be included as well.

As mentioned above, I am looking for 4-6 reasonably dedicated players.  Characters start at 5th level, because they are assumed to have enough skill to draw the attentioin of the Silver Bullets.  Characters start out with full Wealth bonus (before buying stuff), and the other benefits of being 5th level.  Abilities are formed with 28-point point buy, not including the stat point they gained at 4th level.

This campaign uses only the core d20 Modern book, because that's all I have at the moment.

If you are interested in this campaign, please post below.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 14, 2004)

Sounds good, I would be interested in playing an ex-navy seal.  If the skill points are there.  If not I'll come up with another concept.


----------



## Awakened (Mar 14, 2004)

*New Game*

I'm new to Pbp games, but I'd certainly be interested in a d20 Modern game.
Do you still need players? If so, I'll post some ideas and then flesh them out into stats if they fit your campaign well.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2004)

Sounds like a fun idea for a game   Count me in.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, Awakened, there is room for you.  Don't worry about being new, I'm not exactly a veteran myself.

A few details while designing character concepts.  The game will start with the characters being recruited, so you don't have to work that into your backstory.  Secondly, you may place your character anywhere in the world you want...a multinational party is okay, and actually preferred.  The city the game is based out of will be revealed later


----------



## Awakened (Mar 15, 2004)

I think I'll play the 'reluctant antihero with inner demons' type as a third level fast/second level infiltrator. Let me know if anyone else has started a similiarly skilled hero. I think I'll roll him up now. Ahh I love the familiar tingle of a new PC...


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 16, 2004)

This is what I have so far.



Roger Thorton
Strong3/ Soldier 2
Ex- Navy Seal

STR 13  5 pts +1 level =14 +2
DEX 14 6 pts +2
CON 14 6 pts +2
INT 12 4 Pts +1
WIS 13  5 Pts +1
CHA 10 2Pts +0


Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency [strong]
Personal Firearms Proficiency[military]
Combat Martial Arts [strong bonus]
Point Blank Shot [1st]
Advanced Firearms Proficiency[3rd]
Aircraft Operation: helicoptor [1st]
Weapon Focus: Glock 20 [soldier]
Weapon Specialization :Glock 20 [soldier]

Occupation Skillsilot, Drive

Skills:
Drive 1+2=3
Pilot 5+2=7
Knowledge, Tactics 5+1=6
Listen 3 +1=4
Spot 3+1=4
Navigate 4+1=5
Climb 3+2=5
Jump 3+2=5
Swim 3+2=5
Speak Language:: Farsi
Speak Language: Arabic
Survival 1+1=2
Repair 1+1=2

Talent:
Improved Melee Smash 


Background: Roger has just retired from the Navy, where he served in a Counter-Terroism unit in the middle east.  He was especially suited for this because of his Iranian mother.  He was also the units pilot.

Apearance: Roger stands 5'11' and weighs 170lbs with a dark complexion and black hair, brown eyes.  He is clean shaven..

Age:38


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 16, 2004)

Do you think the Silver Bullets could need a woman able to *a-hem* distract the enemies and gather (or steal) important informations? An Charlie's Angels-like charismatic hero? If they do, they found the chick for the job! 
LOL

No really, does that kind of character fits your idea of the campaign?
Otherwise, if we're more of a paramilitar organization, I can be anything from your trusted hacker to your crazy daredevil.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 16, 2004)

Really, any type of character is fine.  As the name suggests, the Silver Bullets pride themselves on having a wide variety of agents available.  Although many of their jobs are combat-based, "negotiators" are useful too.


----------



## Awakened (Mar 16, 2004)

Alright, here's my dude
Name: Cyrus Wolf     Species: Human
Age: 26                  Nationality: American
Gender: Male  Height: 5'6"   Weight: 132 lbs.
Fast Hero 3/Infiltrator 2

Abilities
Str 10 +0
Dex 18 +4
Con 10 +0
Int 12 +1
Wis 13 +1
Cha 10 +0

Occupation: Criminal   Reputation: 3  
Wealth Bonus: +5       25 Hit points
Fort +1/Ref+9/Will+2
Initiative: +4   Speed: 30 ft.  Action Points: 5

Skills
Balance +7, Craft (mechanical) +5, Disable Device +7, Drive +8, Escape Artist +7, Hide +13, Knowledge (steetwise) +4, Move Silently +15, Sleight of Hand +10, Tumble +12

Feats
Armor Proficiency (light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Stealthy, Weapon Finesse (knife)

Equipment
Restricted Liscense for MAC Ingram, MAC Ingram, Five .45 30 bullet clips, Taser, 4 knives, Fatigues, Hip holster

Talents/Specials
Evasion, Uncanny Dodge, Sweep, No -4 penalty for using improvized weapons or tools
--------------------------------------------
Following the theme of getting stuff done in a wierd way, I gave Cyrus infiltrator levels so he can use a chair like a club and a cup of paperclips like a submachine gun. Still working on his background, should have it up soon. By the way, should he have two action points starting out (half level) or five (starting game)?


----------



## Awakened (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's <A HREF="http://www.geocities.com/doppelgangerstudios/zcyruswolf.html/">Cyrus Wolf’s Background</A>. It's kind of a rough cut. Let me know if anything needs to be changed.


----------



## Awakened (Mar 16, 2004)

Background   Oops sorry here it is


----------



## Imerak (Mar 16, 2004)

Start with 5 AP.  The background looks good, Awakened.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay, I've started a thread in the Rogue's Gallery for this game's characters here


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 19, 2004)

Character posted in rogue's gallery.
The image is by that genius of Hyung-Tae Kim.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 20, 2004)

room for one more?


----------



## Imerak (Mar 20, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> room for one more?




Sure!


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 20, 2004)

I reworked Roger as Fast3/Strong 2.  Just to many skills a seal seems to need.  Now all I need to do, is get him off the computer where he is stated, to this one where I can get him in the RG.  Over the weekend I promise.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 22, 2004)

Roger Thornton finished.  He wound up a smart 2/strong 3.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 22, 2004)

Thinking about a character concept, hmmm.

We've got a charismatic hero, a fighter, an infiltrator....

I'm thinking techie, gettaway driver/mechanic, something like that.

Or a martial artist. Hmmm, interesting.


----------



## reveal (Mar 22, 2004)

I've never played a PbP campaign before but I am interested. I am currently DMing a d20 Modern camapign and am having a blast with it. 

Is there room for one more character?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 23, 2004)

Here's the first draft of my character: Andrew Preston, hacker extraordinare!    No background as yet, but it's coming.  I'm not entirely sure how much Wealth we should start out with, so I'm also yet to purchase equipment for him.


*Andrew Preston*
*Smart 3/Fast 2* Criminal (Class skills: Forgery, Slight of Hand  Feat: Personal Firearms Proficiency)

STR 10 (+0)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 17 (+3)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Melee: +2 [+2 BAB, +0 STR]
Ranged: +4 [+2 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 30 [25 (levels) + 5 (CON)]
Defense: 17 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 5 (Class)]
Initiative: +2 [+2 (DEX)]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
 (+ to hit,  dmg, Error , Threat , Rng , Type , Magazine )
or (+ to hit (melee), + to hit (thrown), , Crit , Error , Threat , Rng )


*Action Points:* 5
*Reputation;* +1
*Wealth:* + [ roll, +1 Occupation, + Profession]


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +2 [+1 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +5 [+3 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +2 [+2 base, +0 WIS]


*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Smart Hero)
Personal Firearms Proficiency (Free Occupation feat)
Meticulous (1st level feat)
Gearhead (bonus Smart Hero feat)
Vehicle Expert (3rd level feat)
Quick Draw (5th level feat)
Point Blank Shot (bonus Fast Hero feat)


*Skills:*
Computer Use +14 (6 ranks, +3 Int, +3 Savant, +2 Gearhead)
Craft (Chemical) +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Craft (Electronic) +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Demolitions +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Disable Device +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Drive +7 (3 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Vehicle Expert)
Forgery +13 (8 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Meticulous)
Hide +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex)
Knowledge (Streetwise) +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (Technology) +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Move Silently +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex)
Pilot +6 (2 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Vehicle Expert)
Profession +6 (6 ranks)
Repair +11 (6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Gearhead)
Research +9 (6 ranks, +3 Int)
Slight of Hand +8 (6 ranks, +2 Dex)
Tumble +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex)


*Talents:*
Savant: Computer Use (+3)
Exploit Weakness
Evasion


*Gear:*

Total Weight Carried: 8 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current: 10,000  
Next Level: 15,000


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 23, 2004)

You naughty boy Jarval, I was creating a gettaway driver/mechanic, but it seems you've got that angle covered.


----------



## Awakened (Mar 23, 2004)

Whoa we are a seedy group so far- three criminals! And to think I thought Cyrus was going to be the naughty one...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh, Monique can be incredibly naughty...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 23, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> You naughty boy Jarval, I was creating a gettaway driver/mechanic, but it seems you've got that angle covered.



 Ah, sorry about that DrZombie, I hadn't spotted your post above  :\   If you still want to make your wheelman character, I could easily drop Drive and Pilot from my skill list and take something else instead.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 23, 2004)

Okay, I think we've got enough characters now.  This game is now closed.  The cast, so far:

rangerjohn-Roger Thorton
Awakened-Cyrus Wolf
Jarval-Andrew Preston
Lichtenhart-Monique
Dr.Zombie
reveal

All the characters so far have been good.  Looks like we have quite the rogue's gallery. 

Jarval, you start out with the normal 2d4 + any modifiers.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Ah, sorry about that DrZombie, I hadn't spotted your post above :\ If you still want to make your wheelman character, I could easily drop Drive and Pilot from my skill list and take something else instead.



Well, depends, if you can live with another character that has those skills as primary skills you don't need to change at all, besides, you're first so I'll just have to adapt. I just don't want to make a character that outshines another character at the same skills.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Well, depends, if you can live with another character that has those skills as primary skills you don't need to change at all, besides, you're first so I'll just have to adapt. I just don't want to make a character that outshines another character at the same skills.



 No problem at all.  Andrew's main focus is more on being able to get things to work (hence the ranks in Computer Use and Repair).  Anything else is secondary to him, so feel free to go ahead with the driver concept.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, Roger is the pilot.  On backgrounds, I may need to rethink the good boy image and come up with a reason he was drummed out of the Navy.  Both as a reason for him no longer being there, not even as a trainer, and getting along with the others.


----------



## reveal (Mar 26, 2004)

I have posted my character in the Rogue's Gallery. 

When are we planning on starting? I will not be in town from Sunday night to Thursday night. If we do start during that time I will TRY to post but I can't promise anything. Otherwise, I'm golden.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 26, 2004)

We should be starting as soon as DrZombie posts his character.

By the way, can I get a rough location on where everyone is at the start of the game?


----------



## reveal (Mar 26, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> We should be starting as soon as DrZombie posts his character.
> 
> By the way, can I get a rough location on where everyone is at the start of the game?




I will be in Greece waiting for my first assignment from the Silver Bullets, if I have already been recruited. If not, I will still be in Greece but I will be there studying some old ruins and looking for a valuable artifact for a "client."


----------



## Awakened (Mar 27, 2004)

For the last few months Cyrus has been doing jobs for a couple of highprofile gangs in the boston area, sleeping on the streets or in businesses or homes owned by his employers.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 28, 2004)

Background:  Roger is at the grave of this his mother, in Boston MA.  He thinks back on the lack of responce of the goverment for this latest attrocity.  His mother a historian and tour group leader at the dock where the tea party took place, was killed with 200 others on that dock in april 2005.  This lack of responce from the new government has led Roger to rethink his priorities, he has recently taken his retieremnt from the navy, and is at a loss for his life at this time.  He has poured himself into service to the Navy and has been told it is no politically expediant to retaliate at this time.  He is curently staying with his father rethinking his life.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 28, 2004)

Jean-jacques is at his garage in Paris, working.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 29, 2004)

Monique is in Monaco, enjoying the sun of the Cote d'Azur during the day and thrill of the casinos at night.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2004)

Andrew is in London, currently removing traces of his last hack from the network in question...


----------



## Imerak (Mar 30, 2004)

Okay, the IC thread has started...


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, and you can find it HERE


----------



## Awakened (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry, two questions- how do you quote a post without making the whole thing look like a post, and what should I do about in-character profanity? Should it be censored (*@!@#) or nonpresent or what?


----------



## reveal (Mar 30, 2004)

Awakened said:
			
		

> Sorry, two questions- how do you quote a post without making the whole thing look like a post, and what should I do about in-character profanity? Should it be censored (*@!@#) or nonpresent or what?




1) You can click the "reply" button at the bottom of a particular post to automatically input that quoted post at the top of your reply input box. You can edit the quote to whatever you want as long as it begins with 







			
				[I said:
			
		

> original poster[/I](put ] here) and end with a [/QUOTE(put ] here).
> 
> 2) I really don't @%#$ know...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 30, 2004)

Reveal, you beat me to it. 

Boards are usually considered pg13 so profanity is frowned upon. Most swearwords, like , are automatically censored. So autocensoring ourselves would probably be the best thing to do.


----------



## Awakened (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks that helps a lot


----------



## Imerak (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry if this part is a little repetetive, but it helps set up the scene...

Also, I find it very interesting that the intended home base of the campaign is a city where none of the characters can speak the native language.


----------



## reveal (Mar 31, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Sorry if this part is a little repetetive, but it helps set up the scene...
> 
> Also, I find it very interesting that the intended home base of the campaign is a city where none of the characters can speak the native language.




Where is the home base? If it's in France, James speaks French. If it's in Boston, I thought, at least according to the d20 Modern book, that we automatically are assumed to speak our native language, which for me would be English. If it's somewhere else, I guess I'm screwed.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey guys...once again, I'm having computer problems.  I can get on via other's computers, but until the present situation is fixed I'll have limited Internet access.  (I could get on at school, but for some reason the computers block EN World.)

BTW, reveal, the home base is Rome, but if you know English and/or French you shouldn't be hampered too much...your missions will really be all across Europe and the area.


----------



## reveal (Apr 8, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Hey guys...once again, I'm having computer problems.  I can get on via other's computers, but until the present situation is fixed I'll have limited Internet access.  (I could get on at school, but for some reason the computers block EN World.)




Anyone know if Imerak is still able to get online? It's been 5 days since his last post and I was really having fun.


----------



## Awakened (Apr 10, 2004)

Me too, I wonder how much longer it'll be. Cyrus has somethings to do, and seeing my D&D campaign is on the verge of self-destruction    I'm going to need some d20 modern to deal with the withdrawl


----------



## Imerak (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi all!  Yes, I was having problems with computer access, but it seems to be fixed now (although you never know with machines...)  Sorry I couldn't post more often, but my only Internet access for the past week was on school computers, and for some reason they have EN World blocked.

Anyways, let's get this game moving again!


----------



## Awakened (Apr 12, 2004)

Things you own end up owning you -Fight Club
definitely applies to these damn machines


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2004)

Have any of you guys ever seen the movie TAXI by Luc Besson? For you overseas guuys, It's a french movie, but they should have a subtitled version, It's one of the mosty funny movies I've seen in ages, with a lot of action. 's made by the guy who filmed Leon and the fifth element, worth your money if you can find it.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  I know this isn't the greatest timing ever, and I'm sorry about any problems this might cause, but I've got quite a build up of RL stuff to deal with :\


----------



## Imerak (May 22, 2004)

Hi, everyone.  I'm just posting here because I'm wondering what the hell to do about continuity here.  More or less everyone is at about the same part in the story, but at different points in the actual timeline...I'm wondering what to do as one person's actions may influence a later arrival's, but we wouldn't know about them until later...  I'm just throwing the problem out there.  Right now I'm just kind of playing it by ear.

As a reminder, where everybody is in the current timeline is:

James--The first to arrive
Jean-Jacque--About half a day after James
Andrew--About a day after James
Roger--About two days after James
Monique--A few days after James
Cyrus--Hasn't arrived yet


----------



## reveal (May 22, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone.  I'm just posting here because I'm wondering what the hell to do about continuity here.  More or less everyone is at about the same part in the story, but at different points in the actual timeline...I'm wondering what to do as one person's actions may influence a later arrival's, but we wouldn't know about them until later...  I'm just throwing the problem out there.  Right now I'm just kind of playing it by ear.
> 
> As a reminder, where everybody is in the current timeline is:
> 
> ...




Perhaps everyone who arrives could have "new hire" training until everyone gets there and then we're all briefed at the same time. That way I can be getting the hang of the place when Jean-Jacque arrives. Then we wait until Andrew arrives and so on...

OR we could skip forward in time and say "Everybody is there now."


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2004)

If it makes your life easier, I can hold off on posting until the rest of the timeline has caught back up with me.


----------



## reveal (May 23, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> If it makes your life easier, I can hold off on posting until the rest of the timeline has caught back up with me.




Same here.


----------



## DrZombie (May 23, 2004)

Mighjt as well tell you now that I'll be going to southern france for two weeks with the wife and my kid for some relaxing and generally doing nothing at all save drinking too much red wine and going mountain hiking, I'll be offline for a week or two starting friday, so, I don't really mind if you're waiting to catch up. Feel free to (ab)use my character in the mean time.


----------



## Imerak (May 24, 2004)

Okay, here's the best I've come up with.  Basically, we follow each character's current scene to its' completion, then the "chapter" ends and chapter two starts up with everyone meeting each other.  DrZombie, your character really isn't doing anything critical to the plot, so I'll more or less NPC you until you come back.

So, how does this sound to everyone?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 24, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 24, 2004)

It works for me too.


----------



## reveal (May 24, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the best I've come up with.  Basically, we follow each character's current scene to its' completion, then the "chapter" ends and chapter two starts up with everyone meeting each other.  DrZombie, your character really isn't doing anything critical to the plot, so I'll more or less NPC you until you come back.
> 
> So, how does this sound to everyone?




I'm game.


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

Good with me


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

Due to some time consuming RL issues with my university study and having a job landed on me, I'm going to be away from EN World until the 12th of June.  I'm sorry for any problems this might cause :\


----------



## Awakened (Jun 3, 2004)

Sorry, I'm a bit behind and I'm screwing you guys over but hey- what have the Silver Bullets ever done for me? Anyways, as soon as Cyrus is through with the Red Lotus guy I should arrive and we can get on to Chapter 2!
(Yayyy)


----------



## Awakened (Jun 6, 2004)

I'll be on vacation for the next week, sorry for the timing- you can NPC me to Rome, Imerak.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 11, 2004)

I would like to invite you to my chatroom on Psionics.net, a friendly place where we can hang out, talk about our games, and everything else.

It's easy to find: you just have to join enworld chatroom (there's a menu for it on the menu bar of this page) and type at the prompt */join #ir*.

Drop by when you feel like it!


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi guys,

Basically, I'm a bit confused (still) about the timing. Maybe we should work up untill we're all on the same schedule or have a "3 days later you're all settled in your new boardinghouse and now's the time for your first mission breefing" or something like that.

Just a suggestioin.


----------



## Awakened (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, that would work well. It's been awhile since Imerak has posted, hopefully we can get this thing jump started soon. Cyrus is gettin ancy.


----------



## Imerak (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi guys.  Sorry I didn't post this earlier, but we're probably going to be starting Chapter 2 sometime soon.  I just have to finish working out some of the NPCs and stuff, and then we can start.  Basically, everybody meets each other at the start of the chapter, and we (hopefully) get this thing onto a solid timeline.


----------



## reveal (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, I hate to do this but 'tis the season for vacations.

I will on vacation from July 2nd to 10th. I will not have access to a computer during that time.


----------



## reveal (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm back!


----------



## Imerak (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi all.  Chapter 2 is just about ready to start.  Sorry if it's been a bit slow, but it's summer, so my brain's slowed down.     BTW, you guys got 300 experience each from Chapter 1.

Lichtenhart:You mentioned earlier that you could provide Italian translations.  The second chapter will be (sub)titled "First Blood."  If you don't mind, could you provide the translation for that?


----------



## reveal (Aug 2, 2004)

Any word on when we start again?


----------



## Awakened (Aug 18, 2004)

Is everyone still waiting on this game? If so, I may continue it for you guys if you're interested. It looks like another "Fleeing DM syndrome" campaign. 'Tis a shame. FDS gets to the best of 'em.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, I hate wasting a character.... I'm in.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2004)

Well it seems the web ate my last post.  This is just to let you all know I'm still here.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2004)

Still here


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 19, 2004)

Oops, I probably failed to recover this thread when subscriptions were lost.
Sorry for the late, guys, but you know ladies like to make you wait for them. 

Imerak: Primo sangue.


----------



## reveal (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Imerak (Aug 20, 2004)

Ah!  I'm still here!    

Thanks for that, Lichtenhart.  I'll just get my stuff in order and Chapter 2 should be up by tomorrow.


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2004)

Chapter 2 is up guys! 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=98472


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm off to southern france for a week from sept 4 - sept 11.

Have fun.


----------



## reveal (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm going to have to opt out of the game here. I have lost complete interest in it. It seems everyone else has as well, including the DM.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah, I think this game is officially dead.  I'm finding it more of a chore to post even weekly than I'd like, and we've lost about half our players.  Thanks for playing, everyone.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2004)

Well it was a nice idea, that really never got off the ground.  Well that RL for you.  Hope to see you around the boards everyone.


----------

